# I'm nosey, tell us why.... You picked your username.



## wannabewillow

This is just me being nosey, if you don't want to say why and are offended, I apologise. It just occured to me today, after leaving AG and Eala (lovely time girlies), I don't know why they picked their names.... 

I picked wannabewillow as it's my personal email account name and I like it. It harks back to my days as a Buffy mega-fan. Willow was my favourite character and as a rather silly young girl, I thought you had to pay for email addresses, so my brother set up an email account with wannabewillow for my Christmas. Even though it was years ago, I'm still fond of the name.

So, that's my story, what's yours?
Joanne xxx


----------



## kawaiigirl

I love the name Willow, I really wanted to call Ruby Willow but hubby said NO!! I was a Buffy fan too!!

I am kawaiigirl as I love Japanese Zakka and all things cute and kawaii!! Am a little obsessed and anything Shinzi Katoh has me drooling :cloud9:. My house is filled with it :haha:


----------



## jessabella

haha I chose my name becaue I was tired of my usual name and since this is the name that a few of my Italian friends/family call me I thought why not!..good thing I didnt choose my normal username..then I would have alot of secrets out of the closet! hahaha


----------



## NuKe

it was my tattoo name when I used to work as a tattoo artist!


----------



## wannabewillow

NuKe said:


> it was my tattoo name when I used to work as a tattoo artist!

Used to!?! I need a new tattoo for Mairi, but I've no idea what or whrer to get it... Was thinking wee stars, sorry OT, just interesting to know you were a tattooist in your previous life! Xxx


----------



## NuKe

yeah before i got pregnant! :D

ETA: i have quite a few myself...


----------



## jessabella

yah can we have a tattoing party!! hahaha I need more!!


----------



## binxyboo

Binx is the name of our cat.
We call him all sorts including Binxy and Binxyboo.
I decided I would nick binxyboo for myself (although I never have a capital letter at the start :shrug:)
It has stuck!!

Incedently, we think Daniels first word will be Binxy. Everytime he sees the cat, he gets excited and says Bibee. :cloud9:


----------



## Hunkdorey

My username is actually spelled incorrectly! :dohh:

It should be Hunk*y*dorey, but I missed the Y :haha: I just liked the name as I like it when everything is all plain sailing and, well, Hunkydorey!


----------



## wannabewillow

jessabella said:


> yah can we have a tattoing party!! hahaha I need more!!

I second that thought, like a big UK and Ireland meet, complete with ink, maybe we could get our own WN custom, IYKWIM?


----------



## wannabewillow

binxyboo said:


> Binx is the name of our cat.
> We call him all sorts including Binxy and Binxyboo.
> I decided I would nick binxyboo for myself (although I never have a capital letter at the start :shrug:)
> It has stuck!!
> 
> Incedently, we think Daniels first word will be Binxy. Everytime he sees the cat, he gets excited and says Bibee. :cloud9:

We've got 2 cats, called George and Wilbur... In Mairi's tongue, it's Awr and Ibuh the 'ats!


----------



## flubdub

Hunkdorey said:


> My username is actually spelled incorrectly! :dohh:
> 
> It should be Hunk*y*dorey, but I missed the Y :haha: I just liked the name as I like it when everything is all plain sailing and, well, Hunkydorey!

:rofl:

Mine was the only word I could think of at the time
:rofl:


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> Hunkdorey said:
> 
> 
> My username is actually spelled incorrectly! :dohh:
> 
> It should be Hunk*y*dorey, but I missed the Y :haha: I just liked the name as I like it when everything is all plain sailing and, well, Hunkydorey!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Mine was the only word I could think of at the time
> :rofl:Click to expand...

You kill me flubdub!!!!! :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Mine is because mine and LO's birth stone is Ruby (red) and our birth flower is water lily and I think red lilies are pretty :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Mine's a bit self explanatory. I'm not very original am I.. :blush:


----------



## bky

It's the first part of a username I've used for going on 15 years. I wanted it to be similar, but not for people to be able to google up my posts on here easily. it's kind of my name. I also wanted to have my own identity not TTC/mommy (no offense to those that have that) etc because things change but I'll always be me.


----------



## c.m.c

i am sooooo boring- i joined this forum under rushed circumstances- wanted answers to cloth probs asap that i didnt even think of a good username- usually i go for my nick names like carly-may etc but i went for my boring old initials for the work computer cmc!!!!!!!! how sad am i????????? work- thats a million miles from my mind- sometimes wanna delete and pick something better!!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

flubdub said:


> Hunkdorey said:
> 
> 
> My username is actually spelled incorrectly! :dohh:
> 
> It should be Hunk*y*dorey, but I missed the Y :haha: I just liked the name as I like it when everything is all plain sailing and, well, Hunkydorey!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Mine was the only word I could think of at the time
> :rofl:Click to expand...

ha ha---- though wish i was as inventive---- cmc---like-how boring am i?????


----------



## sausages

I just like sausages. :oops: Only plain pork ones though. Fancy ones with herbs n crap are yak. Richmond all the way! 

Also didn't want to use my other name from forums because we were TTC and didn't want people googling my name and finding out.


----------



## modo

It's my DH's nickname for me since we were dating :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

I wanted a break away from my usual username (which used to be guinea pig related), OH had a folder with "Arcane" on it and i just used that.


----------



## Crunchie

ita my cats name !!!!


----------



## Eala

Mine is the shortened form of the name of my first character in an MMORPG called Everquest :) The name itself was Elvish, so a bit long to type. It quickly became "Eala". I actually prefer it to my given name, so tend to use it online just about everywhere :rofl:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Strangely, my I only discovered fluffy bums much much later, but it now fits nicely :haha:

My hubby has always called me puffin, and I added the fluff to it because it made it sound nice and soft and cuddly :rofl: - silly, I know


----------



## Sam292

I love puffins! We had puffin figurines on our wedding cake!! Mine is my name and the number part is the number of the car I used to race when I was a teenager! Not very inventive really - thought it would be easy for me to remember as I'm rubbish remembering sign in details!


----------



## Pikkle

My friends at school used to call me Branston Pickle (and some teachers) because of my surname, so Pickle just stuck! Pickle was taken as a user name, so I changed the spelling as couldnt think of anything else!


----------



## mrsrof

the mrs cause I'm a mrs...and the rof cause they're my initials :)


----------



## Trying4ababy

Mine is pretty obvious...LOL

When I joined my husband I were trying 4 a baby...

We were obviously successful...LOL


----------



## Elphaba

To the OP - I love Buffy too and Willow is prob my favourite character as well. Our cats are called Willow and Oz.

My username is from the musical Wicked. I had just seen it (and loved it) when I used as a username on another forum. I'm sexyjacksparrow on 99% of other forums, but this is common knowledge to some people I know IRL and so I wanted to use something else when I joined here as I didn't want people to know I was TTC at the time.


----------



## Eala

I love "Wicked" - it's my favourite musical :D Elphaba is such an amazing character. I didn't like the book so much, it was surprising just how much they had changed for the show!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

kawaiigirl said:


> I love the name Willow, I really wanted to call Ruby Willow but hubby said NO!! I was a Buffy fan too!!
> 
> I am kawaiigirl as I love Japanese Zakka and all things cute and kawaii!! Am a little obsessed and anything Shinzi Katoh has me drooling :cloud9:. My house is filled with it :haha:

Shinzi Katoh is amazing. I love Decole and Cram Cream too :D


----------



## Mrs Muffin

sausages said:


> I just like sausages. :oops: Only plain pork ones though. Fancy ones with herbs n crap are yak. Richmond all the way!
> 
> Also didn't want to use my other name from forums because we were TTC and didn't want people googling my name and finding out.

lol awesome :lol:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Hubby calls me Muffin :) Simple as that.


----------



## kawaiigirl

Mrs Muffin said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> I love the name Willow, I really wanted to call Ruby Willow but hubby said NO!! I was a Buffy fan too!!
> 
> I am kawaiigirl as I love Japanese Zakka and all things cute and kawaii!! Am a little obsessed and anything Shinzi Katoh has me drooling :cloud9:. My house is filled with it :haha:
> 
> Shinzi Katoh is amazing. I love Decole and Cram Cream too :DClick to expand...

OMG, me too!!!!! Yay x


----------



## mommy43

on my email i use my name & 43 it was suggested by msn as my name had been used (god knows how i dont know anyone with my name n have only heard of 2 other people with it in my life!!!!) i didnt really want to use my name on here but didnt want it too different either n thought its baby related so mommy not really inventiive really:)


----------



## flubdub

^ I always thought it meant you wanted
3 kids or something :rofl:


----------



## mommy43

i have 6 lol


----------



## flubdub

mommy43 said:


> i have 6 lol

Wow!!! *jealous* I would like around 5 or 6 LOs :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Awww I'd love more but cant afford more babies just now *sob*

Mine was because I thought my scan looked like a blob and called her blob :haha:

Oooooh can I join in the tattoo party please :haha: ALSO was this one of the Scotland meets? I reaaalllly should look in that section more often.


----------



## Maz1510

This is a interesting thread, 

Mine is not very interesting really.. Maz is a nickname my BFF calls me (we wanted cool names for each other like the girls on clueless when we were younger! :blush:)

1510 is my wedding date.. I just needed one i wouldnt forget. lol. x


----------



## wannabewillow

Blob said:


> Awww I'd love more but cant afford more babies just now *sob*
> 
> Mine was because I thought my scan looked like a blob and called her blob :haha:
> 
> Oooooh can I join in the tattoo party please :haha: ALSO was this one of the Scotland meets? I reaaalllly should look in that section more often.

No, I suggested it when NuKe (from Ireland) let slip she was a tattooist in her previous life! An inking meet does take my fancy though.

My noseyness is being satisfied... Thank you! Xxxx


----------



## JellyBeann

I picked mine because (complicated story alert)

The film Practical Magic...Nicole Kidman's character...Gillian was called GillyBean by her on screen sister, and my real name is Gemma, and I look like Nicole Kidman in Practical magic.

My cousin and I love the film and watched it constantly when we were younger, she started to call me GemiiBean...which evolved to JellyBean, that was already taken on the forum, so I added an N to the end!


----------



## Coogee

Mine is actually the name of a place in Sydney, Australia with a gorgeous beach, it's sounds kinda baby like so that's a bonus :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

Because I'm a Natural and Attachment mom.


----------



## aliss

You are all so creative. Mine is just a combination of my first and last names. Ali S. And since "alis" was taken, I added an extra S just for the hell of it :rofl:


----------



## Elphaba

aliss said:


> You are all so creative. Mine is just a combination of my first and last names. Ali S. And since "alis" was taken, I added an extra S just for the hell of it :rofl:

Ah, I always assumed your first name was Aliss - just Alice with a different spelling :haha:


----------



## Snuffy

I couldn't for the life of me think of a username - I have an alias that I use on a few forums but I fancied being a bit more anonymous on here.

I ended up with Snuffy because DD, for reasons known only to her, decided to call me Snuffy yesterday morning and it was all that came to mind when I joined in the afternoon lol.


----------



## aliss

Elphaba said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> You are all so creative. Mine is just a combination of my first and last names. Ali S. And since "alis" was taken, I added an extra S just for the hell of it :rofl:
> 
> Ah, I always assumed your first name was Aliss - just Alice with a different spelling :haha:Click to expand...

Lol! Well my real name is Alicia, and yes I named after an Alice!


----------



## winegums

I found a thread by googling something and really wanted to reply. Started to register but couldn't think of a name so looked around me and saw a pack of winegums. I didn't want to use my 'usual' forum username because I didnt want anyone to know we were ttc


----------



## henny

I'm not very original, I picked my name after one of our old chickens :)


----------



## angelstardust

I uhm... joined after being told I had to have a termination and had to talk to someone about it. I was devistated and racked with guilt about it. So Angel because my baby would be one and Stardust because we're all made from stardust and that was my nicname for my tiny baby. 

Anyway... got a second opinion and here Amber is.


----------



## veganmum2be

i always choose vegan in a username usually becuase it opens up the possibility of chatting to other vegans!
and well i was unimaginative with the rest in this case! 

:)


----------



## T-Bex

Mine is because I wanted Tyrannosaurus Bex, but it wouldn't fit haha:), so I went with T-Bex instead, because I really liked dinosaurs when I was little, and my name is Rebecca!


----------



## twinmummy06

not very original here either, mum to twins born in 06. easy to remember, which i need!


----------



## aragornlover8

Viggo Mortensen is my knight in shining armor. *Swoon*


----------



## Kota

When we first started talking TTC'ing, my hubby and I decided our first born would be a girl, and her name, Dakota. So Kota has come from that. It would appear my son had other ideas. :lol:


----------



## Cloberella

Because I'm a nerd and I love Leela from futurama! My usernames usually have 'Elle' something in them too because my name is Ellie.


----------



## Elphaba

veganmum2be said:


> i always choose vegan in a username usually becuase it opens up the possibility of chatting to other vegans!
> and well i was unimaginative with the rest in this case!
> 
> :)


Not so much with the '2be' bit now - you're just veganmum!


----------



## Thumper

I jump up and down when I get excited, and stamp my foot like thumper :) so I was given this nickname.
I also eat rabbit food (as thats all that vegan hippies eat lol)


----------



## aragornlover8

Cloberella said:


> Because I'm a nerd and I love Leela from futurama! My usernames usually have 'Elle' something in them too because my name is Ellie.

I looooove your username. 

On a side note, I watched "Luck of the Fryish" last night, and it made me cry again. Sometimes I hate Matt Groening.


----------



## T-Bex

aragornlover8 said:


> Viggo Mortensen is my knight in shining armor. *Swoon*

Preach on, sister! I had (still have :haha:) the biggest crush in the *universe* on Viggo as Aragorn. Is it getting a bit hot in here, or is it just me?! :blush:


----------



## New2Bumps

I was 6 wks pregnant when I joined bnb with our first baby so choosed New2Bumps for the obvious reason of my growing baby bump! Now we're ttc number 2 soon so I'm not so new anymore but I'm fond of it now and ppl know me by it on here so I dont' want to change it!


----------



## candyfloss

Candy(floss) was the name of the horse I shared with a friend while growing up and first thing I thought of to use when joining here! Bit soppy and not very interesting I'm afraid!


----------

